# What are friends?



## Susan2010 (Apr 19, 2010)

I've had a few people send me friend requests. I like them very much and was happy to accept them as friends. But I don't know what friends are for. What are the advantages and features of having "Contacts & Friends?" 

Sorry, the FAQ link is broken.


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Sorry about that, the FAQ is down pending some updates to the site. "Friends" are merely a level of association you choose to have with another member.

You can edit your profile privacy settings (http://talkaboutmarriage.com/profile.php?do=privacy) to only allow friends to view certain information that you may not want publicly available to the rest of the world.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Susan2010 said:


> What are the advantages and features of having "Contacts & Friends?"



I ask someone to be my friend on here once in a while, if I enjoy their posts/ their advice, If I find them intreging somehow, so I might ask, why not. 

Doesn't mean much of anything, but makes it easier to find them if you wonder "Hey, wonder what happened to them"? It would be so easy to forget all these names. 

I have had a few people PM me privately -for whatever reaons, like my advice/curious. A couple of them , we pmed each other for months - They felt comfortable sharing in more detail with me personally. I found it kind of flattering. Always nice to make those like that "friends" on here. 

I always enjoy reading your direct -indepth advice too Susan! Let's be friends.


----------

